# foul-mouth / dirty-mind



## Pacerier

i was wondering if 汚い is an ok adjective to describe both “a foul-mouth”  (汚い口) and/or “a dirty mind” (汚い脳), or are there better ways to express  those meanings ?


----------



## Yabanjin

A dirty mind is スケベ.


----------



## Perlman00

But スケベ has a perverted connotation.


----------



## Pacerier

cool, thanks for the input. anyway how will we say a foul mouth?


----------



## bluntcrayon

If you want to use 汚い there is a word 口汚い (note the altertered pronunciation くちぎたない）. Or there is also 口が悪い which is used more commonly i think


----------



## Perlman00

I think the best word might be 毒舌 (dokuzetsu). Literally it means poison tongue. There is also 悪舌, but I've never heard this used before.


----------



## bluntcrayon

It depends what context you want to use the word in. 毒舌 being kango has a more formal or literary air to it, where as 口が悪い is used in everyday speech. I've never heard anyone say 毒舌


----------



## Pacerier

hey all thanks for your input, for talking i guess i'll stick to 口が悪い =D


----------



## Yabanjin

I was hoping some native speakers of Japanese would chip in with a better translation here, but nobody has so far, so let me say that I think the Japanese equivalent of "foul-mouthed" is 言葉が荒い (kotoba ga arai). The other words suggested here don't mean the same thing as the English word "foul-mouthed", which refers to using swear-words. For example, 毒舌 means sarcastic or sharp-tongued. It doesn't mean "foul-mouthed" at all.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

言葉が荒い may include speaking profanities but, to my mind, refers to speaking too bluntly or without regard to speech levels and _kēgo_.  Using bad words is 言葉が汚い.

Also note that the definition of 汚い言葉 in Japanese is, well, a very Japanese concept.  It includes "lowly" terms such as メシ for ご飯 or 食事 and so on.


----------



## Pacerier

just to be sure, does it mean that 汚い言葉 refers to "lowly" and "casual" terms  whereas 言葉が汚い refers to vulgarities?


----------

